# Oh lordy,...Reuben Foster "family man"



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

RF states that if Alabama, UGA or Auburn want him to sign, then "they are going to have to provide him with a family environment",...he wants to spend time with his daughter "after all I'm just a family dude"
He wants to spend time with his mother " I want to eat my mother's fried chicken every day"


Please, someone else take this family dude...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't know how to embed, but this immediately came to mind.

Then don't post it......lol


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

could not get it to work


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> could not get it to work



Go to google and type in Fry That Chicken.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Go to google and type in Fry That Chicken.


----------



## Horns (Jan 23, 2013)

Baggage comes to mind with Foster.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 23, 2013)

Horns said:


> Baggage comes to mind with Foster.



yep


----------



## comallard (Jan 23, 2013)

He's trouble.


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2013)

If he goes to bama and takes his abuse from saban he will be rewarded.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> If he goes to bama and takes his abuse from saban he will be rewarded.


His final visits are to Bama, UGA, and Auburn, i think.
He won't be at Bama. The fact that he thinks he can dictate terms to Saban( or Richt for that matter) shows how much trouble he would be.
Auburn on the other hand is probably desperate enough to build him a house on campus.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> His final visits are to Bama, UGA, and Auburn, i think.
> He won't be at Bama. The fact that he thinks he can dictate terms to Saban( or Richt for that matter) shows how much trouble he would be.
> Auburn on the other hand is probably desperate enough to build him a house on campus.


Yep I think he sticks with Auburn I think the kid is a cancer.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 23, 2013)

So he moved from Troup county GA and was approved to play at Auburn High and "Momma" stays in Auburn and his baby Momma stays in Auburn why don't he just stay at home with his Mommas and honor his commitment so that everyone can sit around the house eating their chicken and admiring their AU tattoos. 
http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...gators-to-meet-with-auburn-5-star-lb-recruit/

Not sure this would be win win for Auburn though.
Oh yea War Eagle!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> His final visits are to Bama, UGA, and Auburn, i think.
> He won't be at Bama. The fact that he thinks he can dictate terms to Saban( or Richt for that matter) shows how much trouble he would be.
> Auburn on the other hand is probably desperate enough to build him a house on campus.



I agree, a freshman coming in and having the "what can you do for me" attitude sounds like big trouble.  Besides, he already has the tat and I'm sure AU has someone with deep pockets that can help Foster take care of his family.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 24, 2013)

*AU can have this kid*

I hope he signs with AU.Don't want this kid at UGA.Like was stated in an earlier post his mama and baby's mama are in Auburn.Stay there and eat mama's fried chicken and see your daughter "family dude"


----------



## nickel back (Jan 24, 2013)

nothing wrong with being a family guy(need more of it these days)I hope it works out for him and he can see his daughter all the time.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2013)

Where ever he ends up trouble will be soon behind him


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 24, 2013)

nickel back said:


> nothing wrong with being a family guy(need more of it these days)I hope it works out for him and he can see his daughter all the time.



He's 18 years old with a 2 year old daughter, a confusing story about how, what, when, where, the transfer and HS school transcripts suspicion with Auburn HS, Mom's job at Auburn, already has a "high dollah homeboy" tattoo of the Auburn logo on his forearm, says he wants to eat chicken every day, and needs the chosen  University to accomodate him. No thanks.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> He's 18 years old with a 2 year old daughter, a confusing story about how, what, when, where, the transfer and HS school transcripts suspicion with Auburn HS, Mom's job at Auburn, already has a "high dollah homeboy" tattoo of the Auburn logo on his forearm, says he wants to eat chicken every day, and needs the chosen  University to accomodate him. No thanks.


This!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> He's 18 years old with a 2 year old daughter, a confusing story about how, what, when, where, the transfer and HS school transcripts suspicion with Auburn HS, Mom's job at Auburn, already has a "high dollah homeboy" tattoo of the Auburn logo on his forearm, says he wants to eat chicken every day, and needs the chosen  University to accomodate him. No thanks.



Have not keep up with RF and 
do not know about all that and could care less,Im just saying there is nothing wrong with being a family man.(hope it works out for him,thats all Im saying)

Im sure he is not coming to UGA,its all about the state of BAMA.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 4, 2013)

nickel back said:


> Have not keep up with RF and
> do not know about all that and could care less,Im just saying there is nothing wrong with being a family man.(hope it works out for him,thats all Im saying)
> 
> Im sure he is not coming to UGA,its all about the state of BAMA.



like I said.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 4, 2013)

nickel back said:


> like I said.......



did...not....want. 

Oh well, Welcome to Bama, Reuben.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 4, 2013)

rueben foster has an auburn tattoo and has now committed to BAMA! HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2013)

if the kid acts right he will do well at BAMA.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2013)

First and foremost, I just hope that he doesn't come with an attitude.  Other than that, gotta be excited about landing a 5 star LB.


----------



## USMCVET79 (Feb 5, 2013)

*bama fans*

yeah looks like bama and nick gonna be  wa wa waterboy fosters  keeper and take of his family. looks like saban gonna use some of his salary  to get another player. I am so glad ruben picked bama, and didn't come to auburn. if you listened to him talk , you can tell he doesn't have a brain.I wasn't aware bama had special ed classes. I see ruben on bench more than playing. this guy will bring the walls falling down on bama, praise the lord he didn't pick auburn. now he gonna have that big au tatt on him , . only true fans  can wear a auburn tatt with pride and stay dedicated, I love my orange and blue tigers eyes on bicep. WDE.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2013)

USMCVET79 said:


> yeah looks like bama and nick gonna be  wa wa waterboy fosters  keeper and take of his family. looks like saban gonna use some of his salary  to get another player. I am so glad ruben picked bama, and didn't come to auburn. if you listened to him talk , you can tell he doesn't have a brain.I wasn't aware bama had special ed classes. I see ruben on bench more than playing. this guy will bring the walls falling down on bama, praise the lord he didn't pick auburn. now he gonna have that big au tatt on him , - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. only true fans  can wear a auburn tatt with pride and stay dedicated, I love my orange and blue tigers eyes on bicep. WDE.



Looks like we have a new-b,,,,, with an attitude.  fact is AU is losing commits left and right, who wants to be on a sinking ship?  Ever since AU lost their money man (Bobby Lowder), the Barn has gone belly up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2013)

USMCVET79 said:


> yeah looks like bama and nick gonna be  wa wa waterboy fosters  keeper and take of his family. looks like saban gonna use some of his salary  to get another player. I am so glad ruben picked bama, and didn't come to auburn. if you listened to him talk , you can tell he doesn't have a brain.I wasn't aware bama had special ed classes. I see ruben on bench more than playing. this guy will bring the walls falling down on bama, praise the lord he didn't pick auburn. now he gonna have that big au tatt on him , . only true fans  can wear a auburn tatt with pride and stay dedicated, I love my orange and blue tigers eyes on bicep. WDE.



I guess you decided to come in swinging for the fence with your first Sports Forum post.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2013)

What's funny is that the Barn has a problem child (Reese Dismukes) who couldn't layoff the racial epithets and quite likely had a direct effect on Foster's decision.

Also kinda funny that we have a new-b who had nothing bad to say about Foster until he recommitted to Bama.  Classic sour grapes, has to attack a kid to feel good about himself.


----------



## Buck (Feb 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess you decided to come in swinging for the fence with your first Sports Forum post.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 5, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> What's funny is that the Barn has a problem child (Reese Dismukes) who couldn't layoff the racial epithets and quite likely had a direct effect on Foster's decision.
> 
> Also kinda funny that we have a new-b who had nothing bad to say about Foster until he recommitted to Bama.  Classic sour grapes, has to attack a kid to feel good about himself.


 Very confused KID wish him well however,I dont think he will play a down of SEC ball unless his grades improve.I will say I am glad he is a bammer.We dont need the headache, and maybe Reece knew something we didnt ? Not justifing racial anything but some kids come in with chips and need knocked in line,of which Saban does very well at w/o putting the kid down so probably a good fit, and thats meant as a compliment.

 Lastly as far as recruits jumping ships we are doing very well for a team that fired its coach at season end. Have turned quite a few our way matter of fact. Some Chiz was recruiting the current staff didnt want, some didnt want the current staff it happens. Hey a top ten finish at this point will be great top 20 good ....


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Looks like we have a new-b,,,,, with an attitude.  fact is AU is losing commits left and right, who wants to be on a sinking ship?  Ever since AU lost their money man (Bobby Lowder), the Barn has gone belly up.



Probably a frustrated former LSU fan.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Probably a frustrated former LSU fan.



Some of his statements could be considered racial in nature and he really seems to be a very disgruntled Barner.  

But, you can't much blame him, his ship is sinking and there's no rescue in sight.  Come on, it was 42-0 at halftime and Saban could have easily made it 90-0 by the end of the 4th, one of the worst beat-downs in Iron Bowl history. They had one of their worst seasons ever and fired their coaching staff

They also lost their primary money man (Bobby Lowder) and their other one (Milton McGregor) is quite likely on his way to the pokey.  The money is not there to "recruit" quality players.

This is worse than the Titannic, they are sinking like a brick.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Very confused KID wish him well however,I dont think he will play a down of SEC ball unless his grades improve.I will say I am glad he is a bammer.We dont need the headache, and maybe Reece knew something we didnt ? Not justifing racial anything but some kids come in with chips and need knocked in line,of which Saban does very well at w/o putting the kid down so probably a good fit, and thats meant as a compliment.
> 
> Lastly as far as recruits jumping ships we are doing very well for a team that fired its coach at season end. Have turned quite a few our way matter of fact. Some Chiz was recruiting the current staff didnt want, some didnt want the current staff it happens. Hey a top ten finish at this point will be great top 20 good ....



Granted, his grades and attitude are a huge concern to me.  And granted, the change of coaching staff hurt you guys tremendously.

If Saban cannot control this kid, he won't last very long.  It would be a shame since he (Foster) is obviously very talented.  I stated before that, as a Bama fan, I was hoping he would be someone else's problem.  But, you know how it is between us (Bama vs Auburn), any time one of us can rub salt in the wound we are going to do it.

All said and done, good luck.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Some of his statements could be considered racial in nature and he really seems to be a very disgruntled Barner.
> 
> But, you can't much blame him, his ship is sinking and there's no rescue in sight.  Come on, it was 42-0 at halftime and Saban could have easily made it 90-0 by the end of the 4th, one of the worst beat-downs in Iron Bowl history. They had one of their worst seasons ever and fired their coaching staff
> 
> ...


Yeah. I was at that game. Not an auburn fan in sight. 49-0 and bama could have easily scored and beat the record of 55-0. Saban had them take a knee.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2013)

USMCVET79 said:


> I am so glad ruben picked bama, and didn't come to auburn. if you listened to him talk , you can tell he doesn't have a brain.I wasn't aware bama had special ed classes.



You're pathetic and classless.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> maybe Reece knew something we didnt ? Not justifing racial anything but some kids come in with chips and need knocked in line,.



Dismukes is white trash.  Glad he's y'all's to deal with.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 5, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Dismukes is white trash.  Glad he's y'all's to deal with.



Without going into detail, he is from this area and I think the old saying goes something like this, "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree." That's all.....


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 5, 2013)

What's the over/under on how long Foster stays on the team?

....and I ain't talking going pro.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Without going into detail, he is from this area and I think the old saying goes something like this, "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree." That's all.....



Not surprising.  Isn't this the second time in the past year that him and something racial has been reported?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 5, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Without going into detail, he is from this area and I think the old saying goes something like this, "the apple doesn't fall far from the tree." That's all.....



I would guess you are right, however as for the post above AU does not have a patent on white trash nor does any other school. Perhaps he should borrow a phrase from RR i believe try having a open mind and closed mouth an see what knowledge you may consume.. That being said I think he wanted to be at Bama all along, a  certain person that I wish was not assc,( and now is not) with my school talked him into AU but his heart was with Bama, and I believe he made the right choice.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2013)

Duck, I think he wanted to be at Bama all along too, but obviously his relationship with Trooper was strong enough to get Auburn out front.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> I would guess you are right, however as for the post above AU does not have a patent on white trash nor does any other school. Perhaps he should borrow a phrase from RR i believe try having a open mind and closed mouth an see what knowledge you may consume.. That being said I think he wanted to be at Bama all along, a  certain person that I wish was not assc,( and now is not) with my school talked him into AU but his heart was with Bama, and I believe he made the right choice.


 If not for the tattoo, you might have a valid conclusion.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 5, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> If not for the tattoo, you might have a valid conclusion.



I think he an troopa got matchin ones..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> I think he an troopa got matchin ones..



I'm not gonna get into Troopa's personal life.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Granted, his grades and attitude are a huge concern to me.  And granted, the change of coaching staff hurt you guys tremendously.
> 
> If Saban cannot control this kid, he won't last very long.  It would be a shame since he (Foster) is obviously very talented.  I stated before that, as a Bama fan, I was hoping he would be someone else's problem.  But, you know how it is between us (Bama vs Auburn), any time one of us can rub salt in the wound we are going to do it.
> 
> All said and done, good luck.



like said if the kid can act right,he will do well at BAMA.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 5, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> I would guess you are right, however as for the post above AU does not have a patent on white trash nor does any other school. Perhaps he should borrow a phrase from RR i believe try having a open mind and closed mouth an see what knowledge you may consume.. That being said I think he wanted to be at Bama all along, a  certain person that I wish was not assc,( and now is not) with my school talked him into AU but his heart was with Bama, and I believe he made the right choice.



His brother was a kicker for Bama. He was on the team I should say. Not sure he ever played. We cross paths every once in a while with our jobs and that is all I will say.


----------



## Horns (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybe he wants to be in his child's life? IDK.
http://www.ajc.com/news/news/crime-law/report-father-of-prized-football-recruit-reuben-fo/nWKYJ/


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 12, 2013)

USMCVET79 said:


> yeah looks like bama and nick gonna be  wa wa waterboy fosters  keeper and take of his family. looks like saban gonna use some of his salary  to get another player. I am so glad ruben picked bama, and didn't come to auburn. if you listened to him talk , you can tell he doesn't have a brain.I wasn't aware bama had special ed classes. I see ruben on bench more than playing. this guy will bring the walls falling down on bama, praise the lord he didn't pick auburn. now he gonna have that big au tatt on him , . only true fans  can wear a auburn tatt with pride and stay dedicated, I love my orange and blue tigers eyes on bicep. WDE.



How concerned were you about Rueben's ability to speak when he was committed to Auburn?
He probably spoke pretty well until he started hanging around Trooper. Yes Trooper, the coach who's on and off field behavior was defended by so many Auburn fans. 

As for Rueben at Bama. He will either buy into the PROCESS or transfer out. He may want to hold onto that tatoo until he decides what path he wants to take.


----------

